# Evil Panda - Low Key. Go ahead and C&C



## Sachphotography

Ok laugh as you must... but I dont have models at my disposal when I want to try a lighting setup. I got an idea in my head about a low key two light shot and tried it. Only editing I did was converting it to B&W. Both shot at F/20 

I have a single flash to the left snooted and aimed right at the head. I have a ring flash at 1/64th shooting directly on the panda to fill a little. 








This shot has the snoot below the panda shooting up like when you hold a flashlight to your chin. Ring Flash filling again.







any C&C appreciated


----------



## Josh66

Sachphotography said:


> Only editing I did was converting it to B&W.


LOL, was that really necessary - considering the subject?

Not bad though, and yeah - a little evil looking...


----------



## Sachphotography

O|||||||O said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only editing I did was converting it to B&W.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, was that really necessary - considering the subject?
> 
> Not bad though, and yeah - a little evil looking...
Click to expand...



Eh....yeah.... You can create a lot of different things in PS. This was done all in camera and lighting. No editing. but alas.....I agree. It is a funny one. I laughed when I looked at it.  I mean how would you like to wake up and see your stuffed panda at the end of your bed looking at you like that!!! LOL


----------



## filmshooter

That first one really creeps me out. I'm going to have to look at some more photos before I go to bed to get this out of my mind. Who knows what kind of messed up dreams I'll have now! Should be in the Dark Side gallery! I do like the lighting effect though. =P


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

K.. that pandas kind of creeping me out.


----------



## RauschPhotography

I'm liking it. Creepy, but it works.


----------



## Sachphotography

Yeah creppy is the first thing that popped into my head. He seems much more snuggly with the lights on.....


----------



## Scott Mac

Very good stuff. 

The first one is very centered. I think it may benefit from a different use of negative space.


----------



## Stillwater

It's interesting.  I want to know who or what you would light with this setup?  Also, I'd really love to see some depth to the picture, maybe another snooted strobe behind the head for a pop on the background?


----------



## Lunchbox

lol, i like it


----------



## Marc-Etienne

Did you have issues with pandas when you were kid:lmao: 

Seriously, technically speaking, I really like the results and thanks for explaining how you did it. Really helps to know what to do to achieve such results. 

I love your shots, really make my day!! Too much fun! Thanks for bringing a smile on my face in middle of thesis writing !


----------



## Frequency

hahaha.... 

I love the innocence behind the whole event

regards Sach


----------

